# Hoher Ping durch Killer E2200 auf einem MSI Z87-GD65 Gamer Mainboard



## Patapon (9. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem in neues System aufgebaut, seit dem habe ich in spielen wie CSS...L4d2... einen höheren Ping (10-20 ms höher als normal ) als mit meinem Altsystem.

Ich habe nichts an meinem Router FritzBox 3370 geändert auch nicht meinen Anbieter gewechselt oder ähnliches.

*Neu System:*
CPU: 4770K MB: MSI Deutschland Z87-GD65 GAMING soundcard: soundblaster Z Graka: Grafikkarten - R9280X-DC2T-3GD5Grafikkarten - R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 Spiecher: G.Skill
DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher https://www.alternate.de/G.Skill/DIMM_16_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit,_Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/985423/?

(Festplatten werden weiterhin vom alt System verwendet BS System festplatte auf dem weiterhin die spiele installiert sind ist eine Samsung 840 PRO 240 GB SSD und 2x HDDs. BS ist weiterhin Windows7 64bit Ultimate.

*Alt System*
CPU: Q6600 MB: ASUS P5Q-PRO Speicher: 4 GB Graka: AMD HD6870 Sound: ASUS Xonar DS


Frage warum hat mein frisches System mit frischer windows7 Installation, einen höheren Ping in den Spielen als vorher ???
Ich dachte gerade die Onboard Killer E2200 Netzwerk sorgt für einen niedrigen Ping?

p.s. ich habe mir von killer http://www.killergaming.com/support/Downloads, die aktuelle software/treiber runtergeladen, merkwürdigerweise ist die Seite nicht mehr erreichbar


----------



## ColorMe (9. Januar 2014)

Ermittelst du deinen Ping über net_graph oder anders?


----------



## Patapon (9. Januar 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Ermittelst du deinen Ping über net_graph oder anders?


nein in dem ich öfters auf die TAB taste drücke, aber ab und zu auch über net_graph, wie gesagt vorher jahrelang niedriger ping, jetzt auf einmal 10-20 ms höherer ping?

BTW: ich habe auch fastpath an meinem o2 Anschluss


----------



## ColorMe (9. Januar 2014)

Also über das Scoreboard lässt sich kein aussagekräftiger Wert ermitteln. Entweder du versucht es mit net_graph oder gibst status in die console ein. Glaube nämlich nicht, dass sich wirklich viel geändert haben dürfte. Hast du die Werte allerdings schon vorher so ermittelt sind sie erst recht nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## unre4l (9. Januar 2014)

Bei 10-20 ms würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, denn die Server des Internetproviders/Serveranbieters (z.B. Nitrado) sind ja nicht immer gleich ausgelastet z.B. sind die Server Samstag Mittag höher ausgelastet (durch mehr Nutzer und Spieler) als Mittwoch um 2:00 in der Nacht. Solange du keine 10-20 ms höheren Ping im LAN hast, dann musst du dir keine Sorgen machen (erst in diesem Fall könnte man möglicherweise auf den Netzwerkchip schließen).


----------



## Patapon (9. Januar 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Also über das Scoreboard lässt sich kein aussagekräftiger Wert ermitteln. Entweder du versucht es mit net_graph oder gibst status in die console ein. Glaube nämlich nicht, dass sich wirklich viel geändert haben dürfte. Hast du die Werte allerdings schon vorher so ermittelt sind sie erst recht nicht nachvollziehbar.


 
Ja zum größtenteils immer über das scoreboard, ich benutze auch meistens die gleichen server zum spielen...vor allem wenn ich eine map/spiel bei L4d2 eröffne war früher mein ping immer niedriger als jetzt.


----------



## djamade (9. Januar 2014)

Hi,

hast du die prioritäten in der KillerApp entsprechend eingestellt?


----------



## Patapon (9. Januar 2014)

djamade schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du die prioritäten in der KillerApp entsprechend eingestellt?



Ja Spiele sind automatisch auf prio hoch, die software ist auch nervend...wenn ich z.B. ein windows update durchführe kann man nicht mehr mal nebenbei surfen, man muss immer in der software für alles mögliche prios setzen....

@ unre4l und ColorMe, 

Wenn das messen vom Ping/Latenz via scoreboard ungenau ist, weiß ich ja von meinem jahrelangen spielen seit 2008(Alt System) wo ungefähr mein Ping gelegen hat, dass war immer der selbe Bereich, man kann bei der Software auch nicht viel einstellen außer die Prios.


----------



## mcmarky (13. Januar 2014)

Den aktuellsten Treiber gibt's direkt bei Qualcomm Atheros Driver Downloads | Qualcomm Atheros, Inc. .

 Allerdings fehlen in der neuen Suite die Optionen für TCP No Delay und TCP ACK Frequenz, ist irgendwie abgespeckt worden. 

 Bei MSI und auch bei Gigabyte auf der HP werden nur noch die Treiber mit der neuen Suite zum Download angeboten. Auf meiner Mainboard-CD ist zum Glück noch eine ältere Version drauf, 1.1.0.578. Scheint noch von Bigfoot zu sein.


----------



## Patapon (23. Januar 2014)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Den aktuellsten Treiber gibt's direkt bei Qualcomm Atheros Driver Downloads | Qualcomm Atheros, Inc. .
> 
> Allerdings fehlen in der neuen Suite die Optionen für TCP No Delay und TCP ACK Frequenz, ist irgendwie abgespeckt worden.
> 
> Bei MSI und auch bei Gigabyte auf der HP werden nur noch die Treiber mit der neuen Suite zum Download angeboten. Auf meiner Mainboard-CD ist zum Glück noch eine ältere Version drauf, 1.1.0.578. Scheint noch von Bigfoot zu sein.


Welchen Treiber von deinem Link muss ich für meinen E2200 runterladen ?
Komplette software/treiber für die e2200 löschen und dann den treiber von qualcom installieren ?
Wenn ich den Qualcom Treiber installiere, habe ich dann bestimmt nicht mehr die Killer Software (die mir einen überblick verschafft und wenige Einstellungen ermöglicht)?


----------



## mcmarky (23. Januar 2014)

Wähle einfach unten auf der bereits verlinkten Seite den Killer e2200 aus und dann die 32- oder 64-bit Variante. Den Cleaner kannst du dort auch laden.

An sich ist das schon der Killer Network Manager, nur ein anderes Styling. Ich habe nichtsdestotrotz in meiner Registry die Werte TCPnoDelay und TCP ACK Frequenz manuell eingetragen, da man sie nicht mehr im Network Manager einstellen kann. Ich habe diesbezüglich Qualcomm mal angeschrieben, habe aber keine Antwort erhalten. Egal, habe ja die Einstellungen in der Registry vorgenommen und kann somit auch jedes Update installieren.


----------



## Patapon (24. Januar 2014)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Wähle einfach unten auf der bereits verlinkten Seite den Killer e2200 aus und dann die 32- oder 64-bit Variante. Den Cleaner kannst du dort auch laden.
> 
> An sich ist das schon der Killer Network Manager, nur ein anderes Styling. Ich habe nichtsdestotrotz in meiner Registry die Werte TCPnoDelay und TCP ACK Frequenz manuell eingetragen, da man sie nicht mehr im Network Manager einstellen kann. Ich habe diesbezüglich Qualcomm mal angeschrieben, habe aber keine Antwort erhalten. Egal, habe ja die Einstellungen in der Registry vorgenommen und kann somit auch jedes Update installieren.



Erstmal Danke, da ich nicht so versiert bin in der Materie,wonach muss ich in der Reg suchen was einfügen oder zu welchen werten editieren und was bringt mir das


----------



## KillahFace (24. Januar 2014)

Hi 
Also ich habe die MSI Z87 G45 und auch diese hat den gleichen Netzwerk Chip und auch ich habe die selben Probleme wie der TE. Hab gerade einige Einstellungen vorgenommen und werde mich melden sobald ich es getestet habe. 

Mit meinem alten System hatte ich einen Ping von 15-20 und jetzt zwischen 40-50.


----------



## Patapon (25. Januar 2014)

wäre super wenn sich *mcmarky* noch mal meldest oder du *KillahFace*, wie man was einstellen muss, damit der ping auf altem niveau ist.


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

Ist die Killer-Software überhaupt notwendig für einen "normalen" Betrieb?


----------



## Patapon (25. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ist die Killer-Software überhaupt notwendig für einen "normalen" Betrieb?


 
du kannst den treiber ohne diese software nicht installieren...


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

Hast du die Treiber von der MSI-Homepage verwendet oder die von der Killer?

Anscheinend soll der normale Atheros Treiber genau so funktionieren.

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=168097.0
Killer NIC (LAN & Wireless) problems


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2014)

Bringen solche NW-Karten wirklich was?
Ich meine mein Ping zum Router ist 1ms.....danach kommt der Router --> Ziel  (z.B.: Google) , wenn ich jetzt google.de anpinge bekommt ich im Schnitt 25ms.
Das hat doch aber weniger mit meiner onboard NW-Karte zu tun.....sondern mehr mit Router, ISP und Zielhost oder nicht?


----------



## Patapon (25. Januar 2014)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Den aktuellsten Treiber gibt's direkt bei Qualcomm Atheros Driver Downloads | Qualcomm Atheros, Inc. .
> 
> Allerdings fehlen in der neuen Suite die Optionen für TCP No Delay und TCP ACK Frequenz, ist irgendwie abgespeckt worden.
> 
> Bei MSI und auch bei Gigabyte auf der HP werden nur noch die Treiber mit der neuen Suite zum Download angeboten. Auf meiner Mainboard-CD ist zum Glück noch eine ältere Version drauf, 1.1.0.578. Scheint noch von Bigfoot zu sein.



also das sind die selben treiber die es auf der killergaming seite gibt, wo und wie stellst du in der Reg No Delay und TCP ACK Frequenz ein und was soll das bringen?


----------



## Patapon (25. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du die Treiber von der MSI-Homepage verwendet oder die von der Killer?
> 
> Anscheinend soll der normale Atheros Treiber genau so funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Die von MSI & Killer & Qualcom sind ein und dieselben, diese habe ich verwendet, hast du einen link für die atheros treiber?


----------



## KillahFace (25. Januar 2014)

Hab alle Einstellungen in Qualcom durch probiert keine besserung. Das einzige was ich erreicht habe ist, das mein ping der des severs erreicht. 
Und das habe ich erreicht indem ich Anwendungseinstellungen und TCP Delay deaktiviert habe. 
Der tset server hatte einen ping von 37 und dss hab ich auch erreicht.

Werde später ein server mit einen sehr kleinen ping aussuchen und erneut test. 
Getestet habe ich in BF4


----------



## Patapon (25. Januar 2014)

KillahFace schrieb:


> Hab alle Einstellungen in Qualcom durch probiert keine besserung. Das einzige was ich erreicht habe ist, das mein ping der des severs erreicht.
> Und das habe ich erreicht indem ich Anwendungseinstellungen und TCP Delay deaktiviert habe.
> Der tset server hatte einen ping von 37 und dss hab ich auch erreicht.
> 
> ...


 

wo hast du das deaktiviert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

Da gäbs eine Übersicht über alle Atheros-Treiber/Chips:
ATHEROS Network drivers for Windows

Welcher unter dem Killer Logo verbaut ist, hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden.
Du bist mit dem Problem aber nicht alleine, da gibts zig Foreneinträge dazu.


----------



## KillahFace (25. Januar 2014)

@Patapon Ich hab Win7 64bit und bei mir schaut Qualcomm leicht anderst, abgeschaltet ist das was ich gelb markiert habe.

Edit: Ich hab grad eben bei BF4 den Server mit dem niedrigsten Ping ausgesucht und eine runde gespielt und hatte mit den einstellungen in Qualcomm, wie auf dem bild im Anhang, ein Ping zwischen 18-24. Im Browser wurde mir angezeigt das der Server einen ping von 19 hat.


----------



## Patapon (25. Januar 2014)

KillahFace schrieb:


> @Patapon Ich hab Win7 64bit und bei mir schaut Qualcomm leicht anderst, abgeschaltet ist das was ich gelb markiert habe.
> 
> Edit: Ich hab grad eben bei BF4 den Server mit dem niedrigsten Ping ausgesucht und eine runde gespielt und hatte mit den einstellungen in Qualcomm, wie auf dem bild im Anhang, ein Ping zwischen 18-24. Im Browser wurde mir angezeigt das der Server einen ping von 19 hat.


 
Habe den treiber von der mainboard treiber cd installiert, jetzt ist quasi ne ältere version drauf da kann man TCP NO DELAY und TCP ACK FReq verändern, habe es vor und nach der veränderung und mit dem neueren treiber getestet.

PING bei L4d2 wenn ich selber eine map eröffne 34 ms, auf meinem alten mainboard(System) war es früher immer zwischen 12-20 ms.

interessant wäre ob man nur den atheros treiber installieren kann, wie dann der ping ist, aber ich weiß nicht welcher atheros chipsatz verbaut ist?


----------

